# CO1 - Cobalt One



## Joe Blow (26 March 2010)

NT Resources Limited (NTR) has a portfolio of 100% owned Tenements covering approximately 2,340 sq km in the Northern Territory which are mainly prospective for gold and uranium.

*Sector:* Materials
*Shares on Issue:* 25,160,984
*Current Market Capitalisation:* $5,283,807
*Website:* http://www.ntresources.com.au


----------



## AussiePaul72 (11 February 2011)

*Re: NTR - NT Resources*

I'm so surprised there hasn't been any continued comment on NTR. They have some very interesting projects and while it is early days, initial results seem very encouraging, as listed below in the December Quarterly:

• Frazer and Fraser North Prospect drill programmes resulted in the identification of a lead and zinc geochemical anomaly, with a maximum 6 metre interval of 1380ppm Zn and 805ppm Pb. Drilling is planned to test a magnetic geophysical target in the Fraser North area close to where surface copper-cobalt-nickel-zinc gossans were located.

• DeMonchaux Creek gold prospect rock chip assays confirm high grade Gold values to 21.8g/t Au.

• Geophysical modelling of the Ooratippra gravity programme completed in 2010 has identified two targets for infill gravity work.

• Following recent Rare Earth discoveries within the same geological region, the Company is undertaking historical data research and a review of the drilling database compiled by the Company to identify any potential Rare Earth targets that may be present on the tenements.

• Phosphate targeting - The Company is currently examining the opportunities for tenements targeting phosphate in the Northern Territory. Further information will be provided once tenure is confirmed.

NTR have a number of projects which could show big potential, however, at present the company has an extremely modest MC of less than $4M. I find it difficult to see much downside to the current share price. Please DYOR as this is my opinion only.


----------



## springhill (11 February 2011)

*Re: NTR - NT Resources*



AussiePaul72 said:


> I'm so surprised there hasn't been any continued comment on NTR. They have some very interesting projects and while it is early days, initial results seem very encouraging, as listed below in the December Quarterly:
> 
> • Frazer and Fraser North Prospect drill programmes resulted in the identification of a lead and zinc geochemical anomaly, with a maximum 6 metre interval of 1380ppm Zn and 805ppm Pb. Drilling is planned to test a magnetic geophysical target in the Fraser North area close to where surface copper-cobalt-nickel-zinc gossans were located.
> 
> ...




Nice pick up Paul, this was one i looked into this week and was considering an entry. Was hoping it would stay unearthed for a little while longer, it ticks alot of the boxes i look for.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (28 February 2011)

*Re: NTR - NT Resources*

I think announcement regarding acquisition of a West African gold exploration project is due tomorrow ...... looking forward to seeing details!
I bought in regarding the projects they already had in their portfolio .... so will be interesting to see what they are adding


----------



## mgm1a (8 February 2012)

Equinox (previously NTR: NT REsources)got a speed ticket today after a couple of days of above avg volume, but still low, then a stunner with a 500k bid today and other brisk trades - someone wanting in

LIberia is up and coming. This goldie has some interesting holders and its main tenement a colourful history.

Gold investing notable Ross Stanley initial notice was posted in Dec11 with 13m shares. 10 mill of these are as a result from a contra deal of shares-for-drilling at 12c (well in the money already)

Previously, in June 11, Thomas DiBenedetto posted his initial sub. notice. Mr DiBenedetto has quite an internet footprint - he is President of football club AS Roma and he is one of approximately 13 limited partners in the Boston Red Sox. He has so many connections i wouldn't think a cap. raise would be a problem if EQU does find something worthwhile

EQU's main tenement is Bukon Jedah in up and coming country Liberia. I can't confirm yet but going on "desk research" this has past links with American evangelist Pat Robertson and his dealing with previous dictator Chuck Taylor....

this one's quick..
http://www.msmagazine.com/sept03/sizemore.asp

or if you have downtime.....

http://www.rickross.com/reference/cbn/cbn3.html

Colourful characters
good luck

This appears to have gold already - but I learnt from sad ATN an investor needs to confirm these "enough" !!


----------



## robz7777 (9 February 2012)

mgm1a said:


> EQU's main tenement is Bukon Jedah in up and coming country Liberia. I can't confirm yet but going on "desk research" this has past links with American evangelist Pat Robertson and his dealing with previous dictator Chuck Taylor....
> 
> this one's quick..
> http://www.msmagazine.com/sept03/sizemore.asp




An interesting read, the church certainly still has plenty of economic sway!!


----------



## springhill (15 July 2012)

mgm1a said:


> Equinox (previously NTR: NT REsources)got a speed ticket today after a couple of days of above avg volume, but still low, then a stunner with a 500k bid today and other brisk trades - someone wanting in
> 
> LIberia is up and coming. This goldie has some interesting holders and its main tenement a colourful history.
> 
> ...




Ross Stanley has increased his stake significantly.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120713/pdf/427dklbwdk4t8d.pdf

Info on Ross
http://www.zoominfo.com/#!search/profile/person?personId=25466497&targetid=profile

Terry Stanley (related?) has taken mostly shares for drilling services.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120713/pdf/427d82m2r7lxdq.pdf

From what I can find Ross and Terry started Stanley Mining Services.
Ross later resigned from SMS.

Stanley Mining delisted in 1997 after takeover from Christensen Australia Pty Ltd.


----------



## System (26 May 2017)

On May 26th, 2017, Equator Resources Limited (EQU) changed its name and ASX code to Cobalt One Limited (CO1).


----------



## Canadianguy1707 (25 July 2017)

Is there any CO1 shareholders around?  The float is almost 700 million shares...I hope there are some!

How do you feel that you are getting an exchange for your shares at a bogus FCC,s value of 0,76$ while more then 25 million shares traded at 0,55 in the previous 60 days before the deal?

At csk.v in Canada we are really mad about this value!


----------



## System (7 December 2017)

On December 4th, 2017, Cobalt One Limited (CO1) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which First Cobalt Corp. acquired all of the Company's securities.


----------

